# ‘72 Pro 24 Flatback Rebuild



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a Microskiff, but one of the most popular boats ever made for fishing around Homosassa.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

That hull will run shallow and can go offshore. It's more economical to run than a V-hull plus the lines just seem right to me. Great find!!! Please keep us posted on the refurb.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Not a Microskiff, but one of the most popular boats ever made for fishing around Homosassa.
> View attachment 151412


^^^ will be following


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I almost pulled the trigger on this boat. Nice score. Good luck with the rebuild, it will be perfect or our area


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Florida classic. Good luck with the project.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Tower and bracket?


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I messaged the guy on a price for this and never heard back. 🤷‍♂️ My buddy has one sitting on the side of my house right now, ready to be restored. Love these hulls.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what year model? assume its a proline from the time they were built in crystal river?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gonna be saweeeeeet! One of my all time favorites right there! A true classic! 🤙


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

devrep said:


> what year model? assume its a proline from the time they were built in crystal river?


I think it’s an ‘84, but not sure.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like a 24? love those things and the 222's too.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a 1972 hull built in Crystal River.

I’m planning on closing in the transom and putting the Yamaha F115 that came off my Marquesa on a Porta bracket with integral power pole mount. Plus a removable four step dive ladder. No trim tabs.

Deck across stern with rod and dry storage underneath, and raised helm on top.

Bench seat across front of rear deck with dry storage for clients stuff under seat.

2nd bench seat with insulated bait & live wells under seat, and raw water hose storage

Raised front deck will have freshwater wash down tank/pump, two insulated cooler/fish boxes, and pfd dry storage.

Although everything is subject to change as I look at other builds and talk with other guides.

next step is finding trailer


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice find Mike! Do you think after restore, new stringers, transom, etc the F115 will be enough power? T top, 1/2 tower?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Not mine and not the exact same model, but for others who were looking...









Pro-Line Sportsman 20 (FlatBack) - boats - by owner - marine sale


For sale is a 1989 Pro-Line Sportsman 20' W/ a 1995 Yamaha 150 Saltwater Series. Its hansom bow...



tallahassee.craigslist.org


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Zika said:


> Not mine and not the exact same model, but for others who were looking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that monstrosity behind the console would have to go overboard. I don't think this one is technically a flatback.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

May not be. I'm not totally up on the early Pro-Line models. Most of my tests were done on boats in the later years.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Megalops said:


> Nice find Mike! Do you think after restore, new stringers, transom, etc the F115 will be enough power? T top, 1/2 tower?


The late Captain Marvin Williams ran one for years here in Homosassa with a 90 2smoke. I think if built light it’ll run!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

For a rebuild, I'd avoid a tower or anything that will add significant weight. Excess weight on these hulls will ruin the qualities that make them so nice. I cringe when I see $60,000 refurbs of these hulls running monster towers, huge multiple live wells and sporting brackets with 300 hp motors.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweeeet -- really looking forward to following this!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

its the panga of the nature coast.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Vertigo said:


> For a rebuild, I'd avoid a tower or anything that will add significant weight. Excess weight on these hulls will ruin the qualities that make them so nice. I cringe when I see $60,000 refurbs of these hulls running monster towers, huge multiple live wells and sporting brackets with 300 hp motors.


They do great rigged light or with a tower! We did one a few years back now with center console & half tower with upper station, full transom, DF250 on 6” Bob’s on 36” Gill bracket. Boat would run little Homosassa and off shore equally as well!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gotta ask what are the ducks painted on the side for? Looks tippy😁😁


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Gotta ask what are the ducks painted on the side for? Looks tippy😁😁


Last service was a floating duck blind powered by a 40hp tiller in New York State.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sold my F115LB yesterday, and will probably go with either the I4 Yamaha 200 or V6 Mercury 225 with 25” shaft on 17” Porta Bracket when that time comes. Both weigh around 475#.

Ordering 7k# Road King tandem torsion axle aluminum trailer today.

Should have her home to start working on her by end of August.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

That will be the fastest duck blind boat.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Such a cool looking hull design, can't wait to see the build!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Itching after we got started.

Fuel tank is going to have to be long and skinny.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Transom is a bitch to tear out.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 155374
> Transom is a bitch to tear out.


Sometimes on them old gals and wood core it is easier and faster to brace her up and just cut the whole danged thing off and start over!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pressure washed 48 years of bilge grime before starting the “grind”.

cover yourself in baby powder to minimize the itching from the grinding dust.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

grinding


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Not wasting anytime brother, lookin good!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Acetone rinse old surface


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pre coat old surface


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Glass old surface


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Extra Wet the precoated new transom


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Clamp new transom in place


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

New transom curing


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

those are some bad ass clamps.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dang man, y’all literally waste no time


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaps around the edges puttied in with long radius that makes rolling easier.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fitting two layers of heavy weave.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Wetting in first layer.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Rolling out the excess resin.
David amazes me with the tricks of the trade he knows from a lifetime of doing fiberglass work.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Transom done, and on to stringer removal.

How many safety violations can you count?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

We’re going to remove and replace one stringer at a time to mitigate risks of hull deformation.

Afternoon showers keep shutting us down.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

been raining like hell for weeks. looks like we have a string of good weather days upon us now.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Great progress! Can't wait to see this complete, such a cool hull.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since I saw you last week up here, now I follow. I lost count at 10 on violations. Dave is good , to do wet work in crocs!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Any recent updates?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Any recent updates?











found this ready-to-fish ‘71 Aquasport 22-2 for sale while looking for a used porta bracket.
Its mine now.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it! I’ve got a Dorado 23 now, love the Classic lines of these boats.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that trolling motor looks huge.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how far did you get with the flatback?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

devrep said:


> how far did you get with the flatback?










Dave kinda got side tracked doing some tile work inside his house while it was raining one week and hasn’t done anything since due to cold, humidity, or high wind since.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Love it! I’ve got a Dorado 23 now, love the Classic lines of these boats.


I did see a Dorado 23 for sale at twice the price of this 22-2... and also learned that Hammerhead in Tampa is making their 23’ flatback clone of the Aquasport 22-2 that starts around $65k with a 150.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I started with Sheaffers and learned my place real quick.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

My friend Mark bought a '73 Pro Line 24 and rebuilt it in his back yard with help from friends in about two months. Moved his tower, engine, and rigging from a 24' Carolina Skiff that delaminated in less than two years, but that's another story. The wrap is bad ass even with the phone number below the water line. oops.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

got back to work on my ProLine and put one of the outside stringers in by glassing one side first.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

...followed by filling the gap underneath with putty; then a strip of 1708 glass along the joint followed by wrapping the entire stringer in one layer of 1708.
Not sure how strong this is, but I'm confident its stronger than the 1" pine they were using in 1972.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

David is a fiberglass beast that does beautiful work. I cut material and mix resin. He slangs it in there.

Although he learned that acetone takes the photo chromatic layer off of Rx glasses.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Back at it man?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

One more new stringer in, last two old stringers out.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

........my builder went AWOL, and after months of WASTED time I picked up my hull and materials and delivered to another guy that is straight-up kicking ass on rebuilding my boat. I shouldn't be surprised considering his accomplishments, but I remain in awe of his energy level. Here's the pics updated progress pics:


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Looking good! Love these.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 185464


Looking good!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice, do you run this offshore as well? Just curious how much of an offshore rig flat back prolines are?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Nice, do you run this offshore as well? Just curious how much of an offshore rig flat back prolines are?


Flatbacks are NOT offshore boats.
But there are days you could paddle a pirogue out there.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Picking up hatches tomorrow, and then we can finish roughing in the bow and stern decks.
Live well is looking good.
Picked up a 21 gallon plastic tank for fresh water wash down, or turn 3-way valve in suction for raw water.
Hull is about ready for primer.
Bu$y buying parts for rigging.
Bennett tabs, Gemlux $teering wheel, $ea$tar tilt $teering, Mercury 225 four stroke, $imrad NSS9 Evo 3s, Airmar through hull, Livorsi nav lights, and lots more electrical stuff.

Hull will be Cloud White
Rub rail, rod holders, and engine are black.
Everything else above rub rail will be Light Blue.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking good Mike. Put that bow down like a skiff and she makes a fine offshore boat for these parts! We ran Capt’ Tom’s offshore all the time after her refurb back in the day! Just drive her like your HB and she’ll do good!🤙🏻🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pricing and has near doubled for prefab consoles with crazy long lead times so we're refurbing an old console we found.
And since I had a Coosa board left we're going to build the helm seat out of it for less than half of what a leaning post is going for nowadays.
The OSB board model was just for modeling.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Picked up my hatches today from Russ at Backyard Boatworks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So sick man


----------



## Chris_Elkins (Jul 25, 2015)

Heres one we did. 71 Flatback 22


----------



## Chris_Elkins (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dang Mike do these things like weight in the rear? You could have skipped the seat and just set on the outboard haha. Looking good, I assume your going to run a bracket on it?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> Dang Mike do these things like weight in the rear? You could have skipped the seat and just set on the outboard haha. Looking good, I assume your going to run a bracket on it?


yep...gotta 17" Porta Bracket and a 225 Merc 4s going on the closed transom.
With the rigging tube and hydraulic hoses going through the transom there's still plenty room behind the seat for rod holders and walking across.

Most other guides around here go with towers that put them standing 18-30" higher, and they all have double wide lean post for seating.
Mine will be the only single wide regular height seat with backrest that I'm aware of.
And I'm also probably the only flatback with fly rod tubes under the gunnel.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man grouper on fly must be a fun fight. When I went to school in Gainesville we used to throw Mann’s stretch minnow plugs at rock piles for grouper in the gulf. A lot like bass fishing with crank baits, only on steroids. Good times, this woulda been the perfect boat for that


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man grouper on fly must be a fun fight. When I went to school in Gainesville we used to throw Mann’s stretch minnow plugs at rock piles for grouper in the gulf. A lot like bass fishing with crank baits, only on steroids. Good times, this woulda been the perfect boat for that


Shallow water grouper fishing is probably my second favorite next to site fishing!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Pro Line 24 and Aquasport 2-22 are two of the most beautiful and functional boats in their size range. I'm enjoying this thread and can't wait to see the finished product. Years ago I owned a 1971 2-22 flatback and it was and still is the best performing boat I ever owned. I'm still sorry I sold it, even though the money I made came in very handy at the time.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> The Pro Line 24 and Aquasport 2-22 are two of the most beautiful and functional boats in their size range. I'm enjoying this thread and can't wait to see the finished product. Years ago I owned a 1971 2-22 flatback and it was and still is the best performing boat I ever owned. I'm still sorry I sold it, even though the money I made came in very handy at the time.


That was a beautiful boat you had.
I'll give you right of first refusal on my '71 Aquasport 22-2 while I clean her up and take current pics. Will be asking $45k OBO for boat, motor, & trailer.
She's titled in Florida now.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> That was a beautiful boat you had.
> I'll give you right of first refusal on my '71 Aquasport 22-2 while I clean her up and take current pics. Will be asking $45k OBO for boat, motor, & trailer.
> She's titled in Florida now.
> 
> View attachment 188533


I think '71 was the last year for the pure flatback 2-22, so it's got to be the best year. When I bought mine I paid $4k, so $45k is a little out of my range, but from the photo, your 2-22 looks to be worth every penny. Beautiful.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

prime time


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Light Blue


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow looking CLEAN!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Such a cool layout, this thing is awesome.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

white lightning


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Fished off one conventional tarpon inside Boca PCH a long time ago. Good times.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Any updates? Would love to see where she stands


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Very cool. How capable are these hulls for sort offshore fishing? Not running 100 miles out but say, within 50 miles or so?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

carnett said:


> Any updates? Would love to see where she stands


She's under a tarp in my driveway while I gather parts for rigging.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Roughing in console


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I asked about offshore ability of this boat prior in the thread Finn, basically long story short everyone here said it’ll beat you to death and bow steer. All of which makes sense when you think about it which I hadn’t prior as well.

that said that console looks slick


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Think about placing tab switch over control box. This will allow ease of operation W/out taking hand off throttle.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JC Designs said:


> Think about placing tab switch over control box. This will allow ease of operation W/out taking hand off throttle.


I’ve had them both ways, and agree on top is sportier.

But on larger, and older low speed boats I like them on the side.

Plus putting them on top would have interfered with my GPS ergonomics.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Very cool. How capable are these hulls for sort offshore fishing? Not running 100 miles out but say, within 50 miles or so?


The original “offshore” models were sold with twin 70 horse Johnson’s, and had twin 20 gallon saddle tanks. the range was maybe 40 miles. And that’s running around 25.

not an offshore boat by today’s standards.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Rigging will drive you crazy!
Options are unlimited.
Begin with the end in mind.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@MariettaMike - forgive my ignorance or maybe I missed it but what's the rationale behind having the console and seat set so far back on the rear deck?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @MariettaMike - forgive my ignorance or maybe I missed it but what's the rationale behind having the console and seat set so far back on the rear deck?


It’s a local thing. The helm being higher and to the back gives the Capt a better view of where he/she is running and keeps his/her clients in sight while under way also.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah I could see that, plus you prob feel more connected to the motor being farther in the back, much like a tiller in a skiff


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @MariettaMike - forgive my ignorance or maybe I missed it but what's the rationale behind having the console and seat set so far back on the rear deck?


@JC Designs is correct that its kind of a local thing, and pretty much a must have for guides.

Many of the local inshore guides have rear towers with all their rods on the back of them without any way to walk around the stern. I kept 18" clear behind my helm seat so I can walk around if needed, and the majority of my rod holders are on the console so clients can stow or retrieve on their own.

Putting the helm in the way back puts all my clients in front of me while running. This minimizes conversation/distraction with me so I can focus on not hitting a rock. It also makes it easier to catch the occasional hat flying off a clients head, and not having to turn around to retrieve it. Plus its a more comfortable, dryer, and quieter ride for the clients around mid-ship. My Marquesa has a two person bench seat in front the console instead of having the traditional cooler/jump seat for much the same reasons.

And while fishing it helps to have everyone casting out the front or sides of the boat towards structure while having twin 10' Power Poles and an engine 17" back on a bracket makes fishing out the stern tough.

*BUT the biggest advantage is it helps me stay out of harms way.*


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@MariettaMike - thanks for the info. Cool boat and design.

How offshore capable is a rig like this? I'm not talking 100 miles out but say 50-60 miles? It looks like there's very little deadrise at the stern but a lot of V at the bow. Although I guess your area of Florida is different than here in Texas where you could be 50 miles out and still only in 50-60 feet of water.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @MariettaMike - thanks for the info. Cool boat and design.
> 
> How offshore capable is a rig like this? I'm not talking 100 miles out but say 50-60 miles? It looks like there's very little deadrise at the stern but a lot of V at the bow. Although I guess your area of Florida is different than here in Texas where you could be 50 miles out and still only in 50-60 feet of water.


The "flatback" was NOT built for offshore, nor speed. If you turn too sharply at too high speed the boat will spin out. And if you're running too fast quartering a following sea the bow can grab and the boat might spin around.

The last true flatbacks were the '71 Aquasport 22-2, and the '72 Pro 24. Since then there have been several "flatback" clones with varying degrees of vee added to increase running stability. But that just made them more of a "nearshore" boat. Aeon, Dorado, Gause, Hanson, and Schaeffer are all making flatback clones. But none of them are true flatbacks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Took four months to get two 10’ Blades.










Pest Control










Mercury SmartCraft gauge has actual numbers for engine temp, water pressure, voltage, and is programmable to track fuel consumption. So I’m not going to spend $500+ on N2K gateway or VesselView to see the same data on my Simrad.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick, Power poles are nice man. It’s crazy how long it takes to get things these days, I’ve been waiting for a couple of rods for 6 months…


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Beautiful


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Now that’s clean


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Does this mean she’s done?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> Does this mean she’s done?











She Floats!

I’ve got some tweaking to do that won’t really show in pics.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

She looks great Capt! Nice and fishy!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I’d love to know the performance numbers when you get it dialed in. I know it’s 24’ but I’d think 225 hp would push you low/mid 40’s efficiently


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Sooo sweet!!! Great job 👏 👍


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 197815
> 
> She Floats!
> 
> I’ve got some tweaking to do that won’t really show in pics.


Nice, tight lines Cpt


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> I’d love to know the performance numbers when you get it dialed in. I know it’s 24’ but I’d think 225 hp would push you low/mid 40’s efficiently


Full tank gas (40 gals), and just me yesterday I ran 40 mph @ 5k rpm, and 32 @ 4k with the 17" pitch 3 blade Mirage Plus prop on the Optimax.

I'm pretty sure I could get over 45mph, but I don't feel the need for speed.
And since I'm waiting on my four stroke 225 to put on her there isn't much benefit to trying different props.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Ready for scallop season!

Scott’s Quality Welding added a HEAVY duty platform and ladder.

Custom Canvas recovered a couple pontoon seats I saved from the dump, and made new seat cushions using faux alligator fabric.

Also installed a bimini top I bought from Empire online. Great Value.

Plumbing the freshwater tank and pump today.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Heck ya man, now u got a sweet rig for charters


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Can you run with the Bimini up Mike?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> Can you run with the Bimini up Mike?


yes sir

I’m still struggling with cutting holes for drink holders, radio & speakers, and/or usb charger in my console and bulkhead.

Using Robocup and Toadfish cup holders & Turtlebox Bluetooth speaker for now.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow 👌 loving it!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saw the scallop trip those above pics are from on fb. Y’all see any sharks on your trip like the young lady , attacked by one in Keaton beach , did?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

How's she draft loaded like that? Any numbers yet?


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Think i saw this boat scalloping next to me in homasassa yesterday


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’m still getting used to optimal trim settings for various loads and conditions, but I’m getting 30-32 mph at 4000 rpm while burning 9-10 GPH loaded.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Such a cool boat, awesome job man!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I just did a full refurb on a 72 AquaSport 24v. Man was it in really rough shape. I got some temp molds I made for the hatch up front. If you ever want to gain some storage. It’s wide open under there now. And I made him two shelves off to the side for scuba tanks and what not.
One of the dads in my kids Cub Scouts used to guide out of a flat back and pole it off the rear gunnel for schooling redfish 😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> The late Captain Marvin Williams ran one for years here in Homosassa with a 90 2smoke. I think if built light it’ll run!


Those oil embargo years are light👍


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

This is how much storage is hiding under those three shallow hatches


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Lessons Learned
1) Rubrail screws need to be no more than 4” apart and should be a low profile pan head to minimize pulling through.
2) Leaving any boat in the water for more than 10 days runs the risk of gel/paint blisters
Mine was in 75 days with frequent cleanings.
3) Insurance companies will not agree to value your rebuilt boat for what you spent on the rebuild.
4) The current costs for a similar boat is over 2x what I’ve got invested in this one.
5) Getting a new motor without buying a new boat is a royal PIA.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

MariettaMike said:


> Lessons Learned
> 1) Rubrail screws need to be no more than 4” apart and should be a low profile pan head to minimize pulling through.
> 2) Leaving any boat in the water for more than 10 days runs the risk of gel/paint blisters
> Mine was in 75 days with frequent cleanings.
> ...


Mike, you need an epoxy barrier coat and a topcoat of hard/trailerable bottom paint my man!🤙🏻


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dang dude I’m sorry to hear that


----------

